# Our day at the water spot :) (heavy pics)



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

We love the water!









































































WATCH THAT BIRD!








GET THAT BIRD!

















DITCH JUMPING 

















WATCH EM MAMA!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome pics!! They look like three seals swimming around together  Good looking pups!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the one pic where two of them are standing together, watching the third swim away. Like, heck no, we ain't going out that far, haha.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww you have 3 water dogs n I only have 1 lol not fair  , great pics , love the one where she is looking like a deer leaping in the feild LOL


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Awesome pics!! They look like three seals swimming around together  Good looking pups!


 Haha! 3 seals no shark wants any piece of!!  thanks for the kind words 



k8nkane said:


> I love the one pic where two of them are standing together, watching the third swim away. Like, heck no, we ain't going out that far, haha.


 That is Kane out there, and his daddy (my best friend) is the guy with him  I swear when Kane has pups they will have gills :hammer: I/we cant get him out of the water  p.s. you should check out the pic of him running in the male pic o the month category 



angelbaby said:


> awwww you have 3 water dogs n I only have 1 lol not fair  , great pics , love the one where she is looking like a deer leaping in the feild LOL


  Im blessed  
the first jump (that i didnt catch on film) was friggin hilarious, but I love the shot!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol @ ditch jumping! Looks like fun times for everyone


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

thank you both


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha. I like the ditch jumping pictures. Swimming with dogs is such a blast, and it definitely looks like y'all had fun. Good looking dogs!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice seeing all these water dogs on here lately. It's taking my mind off the cold!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics HJ, I am lovin all these red dogs  And they look like they had a blast


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

AWESOME! dangit i wish i cld take the dogs to the water more often.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

GREAT SHOTS!!!!!! Your dogs are beautiful! The look like they're having a blast out there. OMG the ditch jumping pics are so great! They look like they can fly lol


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Haha. I like the ditch jumping pictures. Swimming with dogs is such a blast, and it definitely looks like y'all had fun. Good looking dogs!


ya..its their favorite spot! we love it! Every jump is differently funny when we ditch jump  its so funny to watch!



aus_staffy said:


> Nice seeing all these water dogs on here lately. It's taking my mind off the cold!


 cold--- ill send more sunny pics to help 



apbtmom76 said:


> Great pics HJ, I am lovin all these red dogs  And they look like they had a blast


thanks so much! we did and always do 



duckyp0o77 said:


> AWESOME! dangit i wish i cld take the dogs to the water more often.





kg420 said:


> GREAT SHOTS!!!!!! Your dogs are beautiful! The look like they're having a blast out there. OMG the ditch jumping pics are so great! They look like they can fly lol


 Thank you.. Thats momma, and son and daughter(brother,sister), lovin life  and Kane can fly  I wish I could find some dock jumping comps here in NW FL :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I bet they would all love that. Dosia was hesitant ant first but he's really loving dock diving now  I'll check around and see if they have any clubs in your area.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha those ditch jumping ones are a trip!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

kg420 said:


> OMG I bet they would all love that. Dosia was hesitant ant first but he's really loving dock diving now  I'll check around and see if they have any clubs in your area.


that would be great! thank you


----------

